# More Cedar Milling Pics



## coveredinsap (Apr 5, 2006)

The rain finally let up today enough to get some milling in.

Coming down the home stretch...only a few logs left. These cedar logs were all quartered by hand with splitting wedges and a sledge at the time the tree was dropped in order to move them.
(The saws are all running when they're sitting on or in a log in these photos...I stopped just long enough to fish the camera out of my jacket pocket.)







The little Husky 137 is being used freehand to trim and square up the logs for the chainsaw mill. Nice little saw.






Squared up and ready to go.






A shot of the worksite.






The cedar is to be used for a grape stake fence. The 2" slabs will be ripped to 2" wide pieces on a table saw, then ripped diagonally (also on a table saw) to get the triangular shaped grape stakes.






Finished a cut with the Husky 455 Rancher/Alaskan Small Log Mill.






Stopped in the middle of a cut for the photo. I'm using homemade teak wedges.






Stacked up. No stickers between these slabs, as I want them to stay moist (so they don't split when working with them). Once they're attached to the fence they can dry all they want.

The tarp is to keep the rain off, as it's been raining almost every day here for over a month now. I want them wet, not soaked


----------



## coveredinsap (Apr 7, 2006)

Finished up milling the last of the cedar logs today.






Operator's POV. I was tempted to try and get a shot at full throttle with a rooster tail of chips...but decided it wasn't a good idea to play around.






The last few slabs.






The remains of the logpile. Nothing but scraps left now. You know, if I had some redwood logs I could do 4"x4" fence posts and 2"x4" cross pieces


----------



## fishhuntcutwood (Apr 7, 2006)

Great pics, and well posted. I guess the next time someone posts a question about whether or not he can mill with a 50cc class saw, the answer will be "yes." Well done.

Jeff


----------



## casey v (Apr 7, 2006)

Yes, 50cc class saws can mill. I did these maple boards with a 58cc Pioneer saw with a manual oiler as an experiment. The manual oiler sure gave my thumb a work out. 

Mike


----------



## coveredinsap (Apr 8, 2006)

Now, that saw's a classic.  Nice looking wood....and rig.


----------



## coveredinsap (Aug 14, 2006)

*Fence Photo*

And here's the finished result...a 60' cedar grapestake fence:






The cedar actually dried quite nicely....no warping, cracking, or splitting at all. The only 'damage' was due to some rats making a nest in the lumber as it sat drying under the tarp. That and just a little bit of mold in a few spots.


----------



## rb_in_va (Aug 14, 2006)

Sap,
Good job! Nice looking fence you got there. It's cool to see the progression from round log to finished product.


----------



## coveredinsap (Aug 14, 2006)

*Scrap pile shot*

And the required shot of the scrap pile left over after ripping the grapestakes. Hard to tell in the photo but that sawdust is about a foot deep. Lots of waste but that is to be expected when turning a tree into 2"x2"x6' triangular grapestake slats. (Yeah it was getting dark when I finished up and snapped the pics.)


----------



## rb_in_va (Aug 14, 2006)

And now you have plenty of kindling for the winter, right?


----------



## coveredinsap (Aug 14, 2006)

rb_in_va said:


> Sap,
> Good job! Nice looking fence you got there. It's cool to see the progression from round log to finished product.
> 
> And now you have plenty of kindling for the winter, right?



Thanks for the kind words. Even though I had the neighbor sign off on the design, he was still surprised as hell to see the end result after wondering what the hell I was doing quartering and dragging off the cedar logs from where they fell in his yard. (The bad part being that now that he's seen his new grapestake fence, he wants a matching gate.)


RE: 'kindling':

LOL! Unfortunately I don't have any room for it right at the moment, so it goes out on the street with a 'FREE FIREWOOD/KINDLING' sign. That's what happened to the remnants of the last scrap pile and it was largely gone within 30 minutes of the sign going up.


----------



## l2edneck (Aug 14, 2006)

*Those pics make me want to buy 1!!!!!*

Wifes on board just need to check around.what set up u usin?


----------



## aggiewoodbutchr (Aug 14, 2006)

Good work, Sap.

Howcome you don't use that big Remmington you got running? Get at 20" bar to fit your mini-mill and it should scream through a log.

Could you post a closer pic of the fence so we can see the stakes better?


----------



## coveredinsap (Aug 14, 2006)

aggiewoodbutchr said:


> Good work, Sap.
> 
> Howcome you don't use that big Remmington you got running? Get at 20" bar to fit your mini-mill and it should scream through a log.
> 
> Could you post a closer pic of the fence so we can see the stakes better?



Sure, no problem....I wanted to take a few more anyways with decent light 

Unfortunately for the Remington, I'm done with the milling for the moment. I think it's original 24" bar would work fine though, as that's what I used on the 455....a 24" bar.

(By the way, no jigs were used....all done freehand for the 'random rustic' look.)


----------



## coveredinsap (Aug 14, 2006)




----------



## SWE#Kipp (Aug 14, 2006)

Nice looking fence !!
Good job 

/Kristoffer


----------



## CaseyForrest (Aug 14, 2006)

Nice looking fence Sap, excellent job!


----------



## aggiewoodbutchr (Aug 14, 2006)

Good lookin' fence.

Wacha waitin' fer? There's always some millin' to be done somewheres.


----------



## carvinmark (Aug 14, 2006)

Nice fence job.


----------



## coveredinsap (Aug 14, 2006)

Thanks. Yeah, it didn't turn out too bad. Not quite sure whether it was worth it though once you figure the labor involved. It probably works out (at best) as a wash compared to just buying the materials for a regular fence. There is satisfaction in using the tree though as opposed to just burning it. Plus you have a good excuse to buy saws and other equipment.



l2edneck said:


> Wifes on board just need to check around.what set up u usin?



Sorry I missed this earlier. The rig I used was not exactly recommended by the 'pros' ....and I would only recommend it on softwoods under 20" or so. The saw is a Husqvarna 455 Rancher and the mill a Granberg International Small Log Mill.


----------



## sawinredneck (Aug 15, 2006)

coveredinsap said:


> Thanks. Yeah, it didn't turn out too bad. Not quite sure whether it was worth it though once you figure the labor involved. It probably works out (at best) as a wash compared to just buying the materials for a regular fence. There is satisfaction in using the tree though as opposed to just burning it. Plus you have a good excuse to buy saws and other equipment.QUOTE]
> 
> 
> Very nicely done SAP, I am impressed
> ...


----------



## MotorSeven (Aug 16, 2006)

Duuude, really nice job on the fence! Fences like that(different) always catch my eye, sometimes causing me to run off the road ( i used to build fences and decks as a side job for years). As far as time vs cost, some of us have or will have the time and the trees, so it is a no brainer to do it yourself. I know skidding out enough trees for 220 house logs is going to take alot of time and sweat, but the end result will be most satisfying. 
Besides when you step back and admire your own work the cold beer tasts that much better 

RD


----------



## aggiewoodbutchr (Aug 16, 2006)

MotorSeven said:


> Duuude, really nice job on the fence! Fences like that(different) always catch my eye, sometimes causing me to run off the road ( i used to build fences and decks as a side job for years). As far as time vs cost, some of us have or will have the time and the trees, so it is a no brainer to do it yourself. I know skidding out enough trees for 220 house logs is going to take alot of time and sweat, but the end result will be most satisfying.
> Besides when you step back and admire your own work the cold beer tasts that much better
> 
> RD



Like this one?







This has been a family project for the past five years. The next time I go out to the ranch I'll take some current pics. Probably 80%+- of the wood that went into this was milled by us from logs that would have been otherwise burnt. 

And yes, the cold beer _does_ taste that much better!


----------



## coveredinsap (Aug 17, 2006)

Thanks for the kind words everyone. And that's a beautiful log cabin ...er, house.


----------



## aggiewoodbutchr (Aug 18, 2006)

coveredinsap said:


> Thanks for the kind words everyone. And that's a beautiful log cabin ...er, house.



Thanks, the design started out as a one story cabin with a loft but, as you can see, the loft kinda grew. I guess we forgot to stop stacking logs.


----------



## MotorSeven (Aug 18, 2006)

Aggie,
Yep..that is exactly what i'm talking about. Is it all cedar? Looks fantastic 
RD


----------



## aggiewoodbutchr (Aug 18, 2006)

MotorSeven said:


> Aggie,
> Yep..that is exactly what i'm talking about. Is it all cedar? Looks fantastic
> RD



Thanks. It's SYP with redwood stain / sealer.


----------



## Run Forrest Run (Sep 28, 2006)

*Hats Off To The Gentlemen that’s some Might-T-Fine work!!!*

  ​
Great post Sap. Well done and Excellent work and an exceptionally beautiful fence. (A thing of beauty is a work of art forever.)

Aggie, if you would be so kind to make up a post with pictures and specs of what you have done and what you used, I would be much obliged. 

I need some ammunition to convince the better half that the eastern red cedar on our place would look pretty slick fit up like your place (even though yours is SYP and it kinda makes me wish I had some on my place). 

That one picture of yours is enough to convince me to invest in a mill. So I’ll say it again, a thing of beauty is a work of art forever.

My hat is off to you both – Aggie, you’ve built my dream place and Sap has built a damn fine fence freehand that anyone should be proud to have.

Best,

- David

“Run Forrest Run”


----------



## smithie55 (Sep 28, 2006)

And a very serious and hardy round of kudos and atta boys!!


----------



## aggiewoodbutchr (Sep 29, 2006)

Thanks. I'll do what I can. I don't have many pics of our place on hand. I'll be sure to take the camera next trip.


----------



## Run Forrest Run (Sep 29, 2006)

*Looking forward to seeing your work!!!!*



aggiewoodbutchr said:


> Thanks. I'll do what I can. I don't have many pics of our place on hand. I'll be sure to take the camera next trip.



Thank you much.

- David

"Run Forrest Run"


----------



## bbqmannn (Sep 29, 2006)

nice ,


----------

